# Setting date on the Longines Conquest Perpetual VHP



## rimanek

Hello,

I was hoping to get some expert help with a (hopefully) simple task. My Longines Conquest Perpetual VHP ran out of batter for an unspecified amount of time (at least several months), and now the date is off. Can someone please help me with setting it correctly? Or pointing me to where I could find instructions to do this? I'd very much appreciate any help.

Regards,

Radim


----------



## vizi

rimanek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping to get some expert help with a (hopefully) simple task. My Longines Conquest Perpetual VHP ran out of batter for an unspecified amount of time (at least several months), and now the date is off. Can someone please help me with setting it correctly? Or pointing me to where I could find instructions to do this? I'd very much appreciate any help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Radim


You find it here Technical Documents :https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabindex=3&tabid=28

Product Range: Flatline 
Caliber : 252.611


----------



## Hans Moleman

Sounds like you need a new battery first.

After that pull the crown out one stop.
That allows the hour hand to turn on its own.
Turn it until you've the correct hour and date.

You can't change the date on its own.

Oh no. You need to set the year and month as well. Look at the documents.


----------



## ausrandoman

*Here it is*


----------



## rimanek

*Re: Here it is*

Very helpful, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Frontfloater

Hello folks. This is my first post here. Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I'm puzzled by the date and year settings on a Conquest Perpetual VHP which I just bought. The model code is L1.636.4. The instructions above explain how to *read *the current date and leap-year settings : but they don't seem to explain how to *adjust *them.

My local watchmaker fitted a new battery and seal today, but he didn't know how to adjust the perpetual calendar. If I hold down the crown as instructed above, my watch currently displays 11 for the month setting, and roman date letter I in the leap-year cycle (i.e. it's set to November 2009). I need to change that to 8 and III. Is this something which only a jeweller can do from the inside, or can you use the crown to re-set it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hans Moleman

This might help.
It is page 14 from the document mentioned at https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopDef...dex=3&tabid=28


----------



## Frontfloater

Thank you Hans, for your helpful and fast reply. That was the instruction I needed. Previously, I owned only mechanical watches ; so it is very strange for me, seeing a watch move its own parts and change its own settings!


----------



## Catalin

Frontfloater said:


> Thank you Hans, for your helpful and fast reply. That was the instruction I needed. Previously, I owned only mechanical watches ; so it is very strange for me, seeing a watch move its own parts and change its own settings!


That's part of the fun with most of the quartz perpetual calendars :-!


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*How to set a.m./p.m.?*

My recently bought VHP Perpetual (eBay purchase) changes the date at the noon. Is there any option how to set p.m. and a.m.? ETA manual says it's stored in the memory (Time setting: "The electronic keeps the previous state am/pm (morning or afternoon)"), but there's nothing about how to set it. I see the only option to pull the crown to the position 3 (stop the watch) and wait 12 hours. Is that correct?


----------



## Hans Moleman

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*



PeterG_SVK said:


> My recently bought VHP Perpetual (eBay purchase) changes the date at the noon. Is there any option how to set p.m. and a.m.? ETA manual says it's stored in the memory (Time setting: "The electronic keeps the previous state am/pm (morning or afternoon)"), but there's nothing about how to set it. I see the only option to pull the crown to the position 3 (stop the watch) and wait 12 hours. Is that correct?


That is a clever way of doing it!

There is a faster way though. 
Pull the crown to position 2. 
Turning the crown now only moves the hour hand.
Turn the hour hand back until the date flips back. That position is 12 o'clock midnight.

Now move the hand forward. 
The date changes back to today's date.

If the current time is PM:
Keep moving the hand past 12. The date remains at today's date.

Set to the correct hour.

Page 14 as mentioned above is clearer I found.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*

Thanks Hans, I've tried that too, but I'm almost pretty sure the date changed each time when the hour hand passed 12, but maybe I'm wrong. Will try this evening again...


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*

I've tried once again and here are my findings:
1. When the crown is pulled to pos. 2 and hour hand is turning counter clockwise, the date goes backwards every 2nd pass through 12, so that's exactly as it should be;
2. Lefting the crown in pos. 2 (after processing the step 1), if hour hand is turning clockwise, the date goes forward *by 2 days* in first pass through 12, then *by 1 day *after next pass through 12 (I haven't tested more turns). This is not OK, I think;
3. When I press the crown back to pos. 1 after step 1 and pull it back to pos. 2 and turns the hand clockwise, the date goes forward by 1 day each 2nd pass through 12, so that's OK.

It looks like the 12 o'clock hand switch/sensor in the watch is not in perfect order. My first VHP Conquest is currently at the Longines AS watchmaker - the date stops turning at all. I've thought, that VHP Perpetual watch will last ages, but the date issue looks like general problem (at least in both my watches). Does anybody has the same or similar experience?


----------



## Hans Moleman

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*



PeterG_SVK said:


> I've tried once again and here are my findings:
> 1. When the crown is pulled to pos. 2 and hour hand is turning counter clockwise, the date goes backwards every 2nd pass through 12, so that's exactly as it should be;
> 2. Lefting the crown in pos. 2 (after processing the step 1), if hour hand is turning clockwise, the date goes forward *by 2 days* in first pass through 12, then *by 1 day *after next pass through 12 (I haven't tested more turns). This is not OK, I think;
> 3. When I press the crown back to pos. 1 after step 1 and pull it back to pos. 2 and turns the hand clockwise, the date goes forward by 1 day each 2nd pass through 12, so that's OK.
> 
> It looks like the 12 o'clock hand switch/sensor in the watch is not in perfect order. My first VHP Conquest is currently at the Longines AS watchmaker - the date stops turning at all. I've thought, that VHP Perpetual watch will last ages, but the date issue looks like general problem (at least in both my watches). Does anybody has the same or similar experience?


This may well be the correct and only way to do it on any VHP. Crown to position 1, then position 2, then move hours forward.
It sounds odd though.

I won't experiment on mine. Sorry. Never had any problems either.

Regarding the VHP that does not change at all: Did you try with a fresh battery? The date change might take much juice.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*

The battery was new, I replaced it 2 or 3 months ago and checked the voltage. When I pressed the crown to pos. 0, the stepper motor started to buzz like if it wanted to turn the date disc, but the date didn't change and the motor didn't stop turning (even after one minute or so), so I had to remove the battery to stop it.


----------



## Hans Moleman

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*



PeterG_SVK said:


> The battery was new, I replaced it 2 or 3 months ago and checked the voltage. When I pressed the crown to pos. 0, the stepper motor started to buzz like if it wanted to turn the date disc, but the date didn't change and the motor didn't stop turning (even after one minute or so), so I had to remove the battery to stop it.


"Switching the watch on" by pressing position 0 should do the date dance thing. Year, month then date. It is quite noisy too I remember.
No movement at all suggests a stuck (?) date wheel.
Personally I would still try with another guaranteed fresh battery.
It is such an easy and cheap test to do.


----------



## chris01

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*



PeterG_SVK said:


> The battery was new, I replaced it 2 or 3 months ago and checked the voltage. When I pressed the crown to pos. 0, the stepper motor started to buzz like if it wanted to turn the date disc, but the date didn't change and the motor didn't stop turning (even after one minute or so), so I had to remove the battery to stop it.


Hi Peter,

It all sounds a bit strange and, like Hans, I don't want to experiment on my own watch. Having set up the date I don't want to mess about with it again until 2100.









Here's a suggested approach:

1. Remove the battery for a few minutes then replace it and press the crown in to Position 0 to start the watch.

2. Pull out the crown to position III (fully out) and turn the hands forward a few days, noting each midnight date change. Probably a good idea to go right round to the current date. Set the time accurately and press the crown in to Position I (normal running).

3. Press the crown in to Position 0 for a few seconds, release, and watch the date dial move round to the current month (1-12). When it stops pull out the crown to Position II and set the month. Return the crown to Position I.

4. Press the crown in to Position 0 for a few seconds, release and watch the date dial move round to the current month (1-12) and then to the current year (I-IV). When it stops pull out the crown to Position II and set the year (2012 = IV). Return the crown to Position I.

The watch should now be set correctly for time, date, and calendar. I suggest leaving it to run at least overnight without any further adjustments.

If it's still misbehaving I'd suspect a fault.
Chris.

Edit: just seen the reply from Hans - I agree.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*

Hi all, many thanks for the suggestions, I'm quite familiar to setup the month and leap year, I did it already when purchased the watch and calibrated it. Of course I removed the batery, checked it (3.2V) and put it back. But when I pressed the crown to pos. 0 to switch the watch on, the date wheel didn't move despite of the stepper motor was constantly buzzing/turning, it remained stucked. That's why I sent the watch to the Longines watchmaker 2 weeks ago and still waiting for it.

However it looks like the "new" one is OK , I'll post the pictures later ;-).

To Chris approach:
Ad step 2/ In crown position III the watch doesn't change the date when you turn the hands through 12, this should be done with the crown in the position II (time zone setting). That's according to the manual and tested too.


----------



## chris01

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*



PeterG_SVK said:


> To Chris approach:
> Ad step 2/ In crown position III the watch doesn't change the date when you turn the hands through 12, this should be done with the crown in the position II (time zone setting). That's according to the manual and tested too.


Yes, I know that you're meant to change the date in Pos.II but, if it doesn't change in Pos.III, how can you know if the hour hand has just passed noon or midnight when you're setting the time?


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: How to set a.m./p.m.?*

Hans described that perfectly and I added some approach too:
- with the crown in pos. II first you turn the clock hand counter clockwise through 12 to change the date backwards;
- press the crown to pos I and again to pos II, turn the hand clockwise through 12 to change the date back (forwards) - now it's midnight. Continue setting the hour hand either to desired a.m. hour, or pass through 12 once again in clockwise direction to get p.m. (date is not changed in 2nd pass through 12). Done. 
It works, I set the "new" watch this way and it works OK.

Btw: I had a phone call with Slovak Longines authorised service few minutes before, the watchmaker confirmed, that he had to order one faulty part for my watch to repair the date function from the Switzerland. So far so good...


----------



## jrpippen

Hans Moleman said:


> View attachment 496322
> 
> This might help.
> It is page 14 from the document mentioned at https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopDef...dex=3&tabid=28


I get an access denied message when trying to look at this . . . . ?

I have a conquest VHP that's got a date set 2 days in advance since battery change. (Which took 60 seconds and the EOL had only been on for a week.


----------



## Tomc1944

Google Longines VHP and download manual.


----------



## DaveM

jrpippen said:


> I get an access denied message when trying to look at this . . . . ?
> 
> I have a conquest VHP that's got a date set 2 days in advance since battery change. (Which took 60 seconds and the EOL had only been on for a week.


On my PC the 'View Attachment' works.


----------



## gaijin

jrpippen said:


> I get an access denied message when trying to look at this . . . . ?
> 
> I have a conquest VHP that's got a date set 2 days in advance since battery change. (Which took 60 seconds and the EOL had only been on for a week.


Click this link for access: Conquest VHP Manual Setting Instructions

HTH


----------

